
Semantic web semantics vs. vector embedding machine learning semantics - based2
http://www.snee.com/bobdc.blog/2016/09/semantic-web-semantics-vs-vect.html
======
igravious
This is an article by the author of _Learning SPARQL_
[http://www.learningsparql.com/](http://www.learningsparql.com/)

